# I am trying an elimination diet... your help needed..



## Kaylis9d9 (Mar 15, 2004)

Just to see if it has any effect on me, I have restricted my diet to only brown rice and filtered water...I also am taking vitamin C and a multivitamin... I figure in a week I could start adding food if I have seen improvement... if I have seen no improvement, I will resume eating the way I had been... Is brown rice a safe food for this elimination diet?


----------



## bonniei (Jan 25, 2001)

I think brown rice has a lot of fiber. That could cause problems in IBS'ers. Better to try white rice.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Statistically rice is OK for elimination diets (but for full allegy testing they usually have a set of 3 diets with a different grain and meat each, so something like rice and lamb, chicken and corn, beef and wheat) because a few people do not do well on rice.K.


----------



## Kaylis9d9 (Mar 15, 2004)

Brown rice is high on fiber.. but it is the good kind of fiber... I had to add real turkey because I could not survive on brown rice alone... My diet started after 3 bad days on Saturday night... Do you think there is a decent chance of me seeing results from this? It has been difficult to say the least!


----------



## bonniei (Jan 25, 2001)

For _some_ people there is unfortunately no such thing as good fiber


----------



## Kaylis9d9 (Mar 15, 2004)

I have done it since Saturday and so far I have seen 0 improvement... Is it worth it to go on?


----------



## bonniei (Jan 25, 2001)

What exactly are your symptoms? It seems like you should have seen some improvement by now. Perhaps the fiber is affecting you badly. Try white rice and boiled or plain broiled chicken for three days and see how it goes.


----------



## Kaylis9d9 (Mar 15, 2004)

Thanks for the help...Symptoms... dull aching pain... bloated feeling... distended stomach... Now, keep in mind I am still on half a pill of lotronex... I have only gone once a day(I am D predominant)..which is normal after having 3 horrible days... when I go, it was normally slow and I didn't go much.. but I feel as if I have to go more...


----------



## bonniei (Jan 25, 2001)

Yes fiber could do that to you. Many people with D seem to have been helped by Heather Van vorous' book "Eating for IBS" which talks about soluble and insoluble fiber. You might want to try that. The website is www....com.


----------



## Kaylis9d9 (Mar 15, 2004)

I already tried that and it failed miserably... She keeps suggesting soy and soy messes me up badly, among other things...I made a carrot cakelike thing from her recipes and it totally messed me up... She wrote the book for herself.. but everyone's ibs appears to be different... Brown rice is soluble fiber... That is all these websites talk about.. how great soluble fiber is... so if that is all I am eating, why would it give me a problem?


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

While statistically adding fiber is good for most IBSers....it can be really bothersome for some people. Some people do not tolerate much fiber of any kind in the diet.K.


----------



## mruchin (Jun 13, 2004)

Your problem could be that you are currently in an inflamed state...any kind of fiber in an inflamed state could cause you problems...Although soluble fiber is very good for most people, when you bowel is inflamed that fiber will and can cause problems...sometimes it is best if you completely leave out all solid foods for a time...eating only liquid can help in the long run...some suggest being on a liquid diet for as long as a month before they start on the elimination diet. Remember too that you need to keep up your calories...this is one of the most important parts of your diet. A problem that you could be facing though could be from uncooked rice...or improperly cooked rice...remember that if it is not cooked all of the way, it will absorb liquids in your gut/bowels and expand, which can cause the bloating sensation. I get this way after eating a lot of sushi...and I know a few individuals that have had the gastric bipass surgery and this is what they encounter almost everytime they eat rice. They just don't have the room in there gut for the increase in volume.


----------



## bonniei (Jan 25, 2001)

Try white rice. Most people don't have a problem with that. I know that this is very frustrating because it is so hit or miss but you will get there.


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

I suspect that IBS cannot be solve by the most of the diet.Apparently,the bowel has his own few pacemakers to get the things move.I think it may play a role in C-type but for D,i don't know.But at the root, IBS is IBS with his up and down.Since Zelnorm failed,the lack of medical support strart to irritated me.


----------



## Kaylis9d9 (Mar 15, 2004)

I went to a nutritionist and they recommended a whole different approach.. im taking enzymatic therapy acidophilus pearls, sun chlorella, colostrum, and fibersmart... my diet is now, organic eggs with mushrooms for breakfast, organic soup for vegetables and a snack(with no hard to digest vegetables), and organiz lean beef, chicken, or turkey with organic tomato, cucumber, and boston lettuce for dinner...I could also use extra virgin olive oil and goat cheese... Also, I am drinking only distilled water... It is worth a shot... I'll keep everyone updated...


----------

